# Selling jerky



## tamarockstar88 (Apr 24, 2012)

So I've done a few batches of beef jerky and they've come out great. Been using my friends, family and coworkers as testers and everyone loves just about every type I do. Been trying to perfect the marinades and I got it pretty close. I plan on selling a few batches to some close friends and I want to get a few things together so I can start marketing and selling some in a few local stores. I've come up with a name, design, the recipes, how I'm going to label and package. I plan on registering a small business, getting a vacuum sealer and getting some labels made up.
For now someone I know sells big batches of jerky whatever style you want it for $40 for a big bag. He gets a 5-6# roast and with all the cost going in comes out with about $20 profit for his time. Next batch I do I plan on costing everything out so I get a good idea of costs.

I was wondering if anyone on this site has been selling jerky or commercially selling. If so any tips would be helpful. I know how to cost things out and i got a lot of great ideas. I need to do some more research and find out if I need to get my product approved, and what I need on the label as far as ingredients and nutritional.

Any tips and advice would be great!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 24, 2012)

TamaRockstar88 said:


> I need to do some more research and find out if I need to get my product approved.



You surely do!


Good luck!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 24, 2012)

and your product label needs to have the almighty USDA Stamp

oh and a health inspected kitchen/processing area, USDA inspections, zoning, local and state regulations.

Ok i will stop

Good luck


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 24, 2012)

nepas said:


> and your product label needs to have the almighty USDA Stamp
> 
> oh and a health inspected kitchen/processing area, USDA inspections, zoning, local and state regulations.
> 
> ...


Depending on the state you will have to do all of the above and maybe possibly more. Way to much licensing, inspections, fees, etc for me to even think about that. And one other thing that came to mind, some states won't allow you to do food prep and sales in your home. Good luck


----------



## eman (Apr 24, 2012)

I know Louisiana will NOT license a home kitchen for commercial use no matter how clean and nice it is.

 You must have a seperate building for kitchen.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 24, 2012)

And be sure to have loads of insurance an a good lawyer.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't know what you are prepping and Smoking in but it will all have to be NSF Certified to be acceptable...Anything home made or from Home Depot ain't acceptable...Lots of investment, good luck...JJ


----------



## boykjo (Apr 24, 2012)

Go to your local department of agriculture, meat and poultry division and ask to talk to someone and they will explain what you will need to do.......

Good luck

Joe


----------



## tamarockstar88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the info, I wasn't sure how extensive it would be. I'll def look into talking to someone. Mass can have some pretty strict ridiculous rules and laws so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. If I can't then I'm just going to market it to my friends. I wouldn't be able to make enough off of it to afford to rent a whole building just for doing that. The catering place I work at has an old smoker im sure its not NSF even though it wasn't home made but we still use it with no problems. So it's just a matter of research and legalities which is what I figured. I hope I can work it out,

Thanks everyone


----------



## tamarockstar88 (Apr 27, 2012)

I called the MA state department of agriculture and got a response today. So far she said I would need a home kitchen inspection but if I'm using a smoker I would need a commercial kitchen and inspection. They're sending me an email with some information and the number for the town department of health. It's possible that I might be able to label the product "home made" or "unregulated" however meat products must be regulated to be shipped through the mail or in some cases to be sold across state lines. The other research I've been doing has been registering a Tax ID # (EIN) and choosing the legal structure LLC or Sole proprietorship mainly for tax purposes. If I need to register a DBA doing business as, and trademarking a logo, name and slogan. One thing that's pretty neat is the patent office has an electronic search of the database. It's pretty cool seeing how they break down a logo and describe everything.

So that's all for now but I'll continue to update, hopefully this can help others who are looking to do similar things.

Patent search database

http://www.uspto.gov/ebc/tess/index.html


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey Tama, thanks for doing the reseach, although I'm in NY and I'm sure the rules differ, it's good to hear what others have to do to market a product. Please keep us posted.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 27, 2012)

"Home made" and "unregulated", usually means low risks food such a baked goods, jams and jellies and some candies in small quantities, I'm extremely doubtful it extends to a high risk food like dried meat.
I don't want to discourage you, but i don't want you to think it'll be a piece of cake either, my family was in the food processing business for several years and it's a tough game.



~Martin


----------



## tamarockstar88 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks Dog, I'm sure that I can find some way to do it, might take me more time than I originally thought. I've already learned a lot so that's good. my plan is to start selling to people I know and try to find out how to move up from there. I know people in the business so if I need a commercial space I'll just have to figure out how to obtain that. The rest is going to take time anyways so gives me time to practice, get my logo drawn up, and get all my other theoretical ducks in a line and in the smoker! My long term goal is to start a restaurant then I would have commercial space but that's a ways away and in the making. At least I'll have enough beef jerky to binge on for the ride right?


----------



## ritamcd (May 5, 2012)

Not in mass ... good luck .. I know I tried to do the same thing .. you have to do it under a health inspected kitchen .. you can't do it out of your home .

Call your local health inspector and see what they have to say ..


----------



## shoneyboy (May 5, 2012)

[h1]TamaRockstar88, What I have been doing is working with my local Health Dept. asking questions and taking notes…. I have been allowing them to basically tell me what I need and how to do it. By allowing them to guide me in the right direction….I feel that I will not have to interpret their rules…I’m by far not stupid, but I feel that these are the people that are going to be inspecting my facility one day, so why not let them tell me in advance how it needs to be and do it right the first time….that way I’m saving money from doing it twice too……[/h1]


----------



## dward51 (May 5, 2012)

Packaged ready to eat food will also have to display a FDA label with the serving size, contents, caloric and other RDA breakdown (FDA food & nutritional label). Periodic testing of samples for _Salmonella_ and other food nasties, etc...  By the time you get testing done and set up a FDA approved meat processing facility, it may not be worth the trouble for a small volume production line.  If I'm not mistaken a FDA inspector has to be there daily for each run. Costs may very well exceed the potential profits.

And if you go "outlaw" and one person complains or worse gets sick, forget about everything you ever wanted to own.  The government will destroy you.

Just paying a certified lab to make this label for your package will cost you a bundle.  Every time you change the product recipe, you have to have it re-tested for a new label too.  Welcome to the new world of government protecting us from ourselves.....  (just try and buy whole raw milk and you will see what I mean)


----------



## backwoods bbq (May 5, 2012)

if you have a pet forget about getting your home kitchen licensed as they expect a prep kitchen to be free and clear of any live animal traffic.


----------



## ritamcd (May 5, 2012)

actually you can buy raw milk here in Mass..

Yep really its not worth all the stuff you have to go through .. I would just continue to sell to your friends .


----------



## boykjo (May 5, 2012)

Another option is to find a processor who already makes jerkey and have them make your jerkey. You will need a meat handlers license, haccp certification, written forms of purity from the ingredient being used, lables etc. Talk to the Dept of Ag and they should tell you who makes jerky in your state and give them a call

Joe


----------



## pops6927 (May 5, 2012)

This is what drove my dad out of business!  I'll never forget one bigwig inspector complaining the new office dad had to build for the inspectors didn't have a coat tree to hang his coat on; dad nailed his coat to a stud in the wall he was so po'd!  He got a $500 fine for it, but dad said just to see that inspector's face when he drove the 12 penny nail through his cashmere and fur coat was worth it, lol!


----------



## alelover (May 7, 2012)

I think I would've liked your Dad, Pops.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 7, 2012)

I think Pops dad had the right idea!!!!


----------



## beer drinkin da (Sep 12, 2012)

You may want to inquire with local churches, community organizations, etc like Knight of Columbus or VFW halls that may have commercial/inspected kitchens to see if they rent them out. 

BDD


----------



## shamp (Oct 31, 2012)

I am not sure if your still looking for information.  I sell and consult for the food industry and may be able to help you out in areas where you need it.  There are alot of ways to go around having your own kitchen and buying all the equipment.  I know of at least 3 test kitchens that you can rent out and use which are FDA approved, and on a side note many are free.  I also sell food pkg and equipment and can get you in contact with the right people to maybe get some decent used equipment.  FOr example im about to buy a small industrial duel vacuume chamber from a customer because she doenst want it anymore. Paid basically nothing for it.  Feel free to message me if your still looking for help.


----------



## boykjo (Oct 31, 2012)

Shamp said:


> I am not sure if your still looking for information.  I sell and consult for the food industry and may be able to help you out in areas where you need it.  There are alot of ways to go around having your own kitchen and buying all the equipment.  I know of at least 3 test kitchens that you can rent out and use which are FDA approved, and on a side note many are free.  I also sell food pkg and equipment and can get you in contact with the right people to maybe get some decent used equipment.  FOr example im about to buy a small industrial duel vacuume chamber from a customer because she doenst want it anymore. Paid basically nothing for it.  Feel free to message me if your still looking for help.


Processing meat (sausage,jerky) is a totally different ball game and I haven't heard of anyone processing meat in one of these kitchens to sell to the public. I think these kitchens are for making things like your own BBQ sauce or unprocessed foods.


----------



## shamp (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a customer who started there and then ended up buying there own place once it took off.  Kitchens speclaize in different things theres one in MI that has everything.  THe key is they can help with the labels the nutrition facts all that stuff.  Once that is figured out a co-packer can help you out at the beginning.


----------



## doctorvapor (Nov 23, 2012)

This is why kids sell crack.  They can't make money selling beef jerky because of government regulations.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 23, 2012)

Do like i do. Get hooked up with some hunting guys and do all their stuff. Sure you wont get rich but it will give you a few $ in your pocket.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 23, 2012)

nepas said:


> Do like i do. Get hooked up with some hunting guys and do all their stuff. Sure you wont get rich but it will give you a few $ in your pocket.


That's what I do...nope I'm not getting rich, but it's better than nothing!


----------



## doctorvapor (Nov 27, 2012)

That's not a bad idea.  I know a bunch of hunting guys.  And now is the time to start making some deer jerky.


----------



## sobxals (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey TamaRockstar88,

Any update on your progress?

Good info on this thread.......


----------



## aceg (Jan 16, 2017)

well....i wonder if indiana is a pain aswell


----------



## ghostrider513 (Mar 6, 2017)

Did you ever get your business going in Louisiana? I'm up north and want to start my own business.


----------

